
Show HN: HackerMint, a mobile-friendly infinite-scrolling view of Hacker News - paraschopra
http://hackermint.com/
======
paraschopra
Hey guys, I made this because of my personal need for consuming HN on the go.
The current mobile friendly implementations of HN are very text heavy and I
wanted something visual where I can scan stories and see if they are
interesting.

HackerMint shows stories with >10 points and extracts relevant image or takes
a screenshot, along with first 160 characters on the page. This allows for
facebook feed style scrolling of HN stories on the go.

Hacker Mint is updated every 30 minutes with fresh stories.

Hope you like it. If you have any feedback, please let me know.

